# I hate ignorant people



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't been on in a while but I needed to tell you about this guy I got into it with about his bettas. He is keeping his 14 bettas in 1 quart bowls 2 to a bowl! And he was only feeding his bettas twice a week freeze dried blood worms! And he would take the dividers out of the tank so the two bettas could "exercise".:evil: And he wonder why is bettas were loosing their tails.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry for the rant. It's just that when ever I would suggest anything (like bettas=bigger tanks) he would react in out rage! Like I was the worst human being for feeding my betta twice a day and giving him a 10 gallon to himself. *Sigh*


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

what a moron i hope his betta's all die because of the horrible care hes taking care of them


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa, hoping they die is mean.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Wow, yeah that is kind of rash to say you hope they die...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That guy is a total Moe-ron!

Grrrrr!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

sorry i hope someone else take is betta's and loves and takes care of them


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

As my favorite judge would say: 

"Beauty fades, dumb is forever!"


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

judge judy?


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Great quote VayGirl! I think that applies to this situation perfactly. I wouldn't wish they die beta novice because you know he would just go out and by more.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, Judge Judy. I love her. She yells at stupid people and that's awesome.

I thought it fit.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol it does and good point


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I hope someone steals his bettas and takes geed care of em.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

That is horrible! My aunt used to have bettas and she always kept them in the cups they came in! I couldn't believe it. Once she decided to put them in a tank together and left them to live like that. Thankfully they didn't kill each other. They just chose sides and stayed on their side. She is dumb about a lot of stuff though.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Whoa, Novice that was a little harsh hoping they all die. . . but it was better the second time


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Seesh, I almost pity the idiot, because he'll probably never get to see a truely beautiful happy, healthy betta. But, that's really sad that he would do that to his bettas, that's like animal cruelty. Poor bettas :/


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to slap him silly! Well not rele cause that's violent.... But honostly... Who would do that to a beautiful creature.... I wanna steal his fishies and give them love and big tanks and their own space....


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

How stupid does he have to be to not do a basic Google search on why his bettas might be losing their tails?? It's like they think they know everything and assume idiotic things. And then when you try to show them a little guidance out of pity for the ones who are suffering from it, they see it as a battle of wills. 

Yeah, it's really annoying at the very least. Especially ignorant people buying bettas from ignorant people.

My M-I-L is the one who got me interested in bettas, because she kept giving them to us since she has a bunch of them herself. I've tried giving her heated aquariums but she doesn't use them. None of her fish are thriving. She likes how they look but doesn't know much about them and won't accept my help.

A few days ago she saw the beautiful 10-gallon in our living room, which I'm cycling for my Aquabid purchase, so the next thing we know, she brings us a half-starved betta fish she bought from some stupid person who kept it wallowing in an inch of water in a tiny cup. I guess she was expecting me to stick it in the 10-gallon full of ammonia because she was surprised that I put it in an x-large kritter keeper in our bedroom upstairs. The poor thing was so weak that I didn't think he can handle all the activity/traffic going on downstairs, not for a while.

I told her that it seems to me that the woman she bought the betta from does not feed her stock, and that she probably doesn't want to waste money on fish food. My MIL laughed awkwardly.

(In hindsight, the betta probably didn't have enough room in the inch of water to maneuver himself to the food, and that's probably why there was waste and disintegrated food in the water. He has an appetite; he ate the pellets I gave him right away.)

He seems a lot better today. He's not as scared of me and he's shyly patrolling his new 7-gallon home. I'm keeping it partially covered in towels so as not to spook him, but he keeps peeking out through the uncovered part to see what I'm up to lol.

I really hope she doesn't buy another fish. I can make room for one more by dividing the new guy's tank but I dislike supporting ignorant people who sell bettas.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

whos this person


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*ugh...*

They call them siamies fighting fish for a REASON!!! :redmad:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

what do you mean Shmed?


----------

